# A Compost Question...



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

OK we are making a compost bin and I have a question.  I know that you cannot put meats or things like that in but what if you have like a loaf of bread thats moldy or something similar.  Is it ok to put moldy items into your compost or is that a big no-no?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2008)

Imo, no. Mold on leaves is good but I don't think the same kind of mold that grows on leaves grows on bread. Imo, keeping it mostly vegetation would be the best.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

ive got a thread floating on how to make one- i will find it for you...it could be on another site i might have to make another one- brb


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> OK we are making a compost bin and I have a question.  I know that you cannot put meats or things like that in but what if you have like a loaf of bread thats moldy or something similar.  Is it ok to put moldy items into your compost or is that a big no-no?


bread is a grain, "I" think it would be fine. They don't recommend any meats or dairy, coal ashes. But 'kitchen scraps" are recommended.
http://www.composting101.com/what-to-use.html

ooops..   ...http://www.envocare.co.uk/makingcompost.htm


> What's Bad to Compost
> * Meat, fish, dairy produce, fat, egg, bread, cake, biscuits, pastry and things containing these; they rot and attract vermin.



http://www.klammeraffe.org/~fritsch/uni-sb/fsinfo/Papers/env/compost/ingredients.html


> If you compost old bread, cake, pizza or any other food that comes in rather large pieces, just break it down into small pieces to make it fit into your compost pile. This also speeds up the process of composting.



 somewhat conflickting ideas..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 1, 2008)

Funnily enough, I read earlier this evening that it's ok to compost meat. The only downside is that it attracts vermin. I have plans for a "vermin proof" compost bin somewhere. As regards mouldy bread ... mine goes straight on the compost heap. I'd imagine the mould would help break it down quicker.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2008)

My reasoning is bread contains meat(eggs) but I really don't have the experience to give good advice on composting.


----------

